# it's all happening sooooo fast !



## Cleo (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm 32+1 today.  Just received my appointment letter for my elective c section and ante natal steroids.  The CS is booked for the 17th August !!!  Yikes that's like ..... Tomorrow practically .... Ok maybe not tomorrow but it's only in 5 weeks ! 
Up until now I felt like I was all organised with everything but now I feel like I have loads to do.  I was expecting to get a date closer to  the 22 August ... I know it's only 5 days difference but still it all seems like it's happening so soon.  Mixed emotions I guess.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

You sound excited and a bit scared at the same time Cleo!  Hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Cleo (Jul 12, 2016)

Haha thanks Alan - yes i think you are right ! It's great news as we've been waiting to hear back from hosp all week .... Now I just need time to digest it ! (And pep talk with my husband!)


----------



## grovesy (Jul 12, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2016)

The 'panic' thing is just the 'nesting' instinct kicking in, I should think Cleo - rather than anything else.  OMG not 'The egg will arrive whenever it decides to' - but 'The egg will HAVE to be laid on this day at this time'.

You're very welcome to come to my house and knock it into shape for a new arrival if you've already done it at your own, don't let the energy go to waste!!  LOL


----------



## grainger (Jul 14, 2016)

Very exciting!

Enjoy your last few weeks and don't worry about all the little things to much


----------



## Bloden (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooo, how exciting, Cleo. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cleo (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you ! Xx


----------



## Emzi (Aug 15, 2016)

Exciting News!! I remember getting the dates from my consultants on when they were going to induce me like it was yesterday but alas it was 3 years ago!! it is a very nervous but so exciting and emotional all in one go ... you'll love it!!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 17, 2016)

Good luck today, Cleo.


----------

